# Need Recommendations for a Degreaser Product



## rabbithutch (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm trying to clean up an old George Foreman type grill that has some grease in the hard to reach places.  I've tried Dawn dish washing detergent and Easy Off but I'm not having much luck.  Can anyone recommend a degreaser that I can spray on and wipe off, or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 21, 2013)

I have one that I gave up on.....but....I know someone will have some good ideas.  Mine kept burning the food and not cooking it thru the middle.  There was no high...med or low temp on that thing either.  Just on or off.  I worked forever trying to clean it and not "dunk" it in water.  Can't take the plates off in my version.  I still have that "thing" and it will be interesting to see what the others say.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 21, 2013)

Simple Green! 

I work in the pharmaceutical industry and we use Simple Green to degrease and clean up all of our equipment.  Spray it on, let it soak, hose it down!

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 21, 2013)

Dawn Power Dissolver.


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree with PGSmoker...Simple Green is amazing....& safe for the environment.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 21, 2013)

make it 3 votes for simple green..  that stuff is GREAT..  I buy the gallon of concentrate and reduce 50/50...  use it for tires on your car and a little scrubbing and watch the dirt roll off...


----------



## venture (Feb 21, 2013)

Simple Green is a good product.

At about a third of the price?

Our dollar stores have a product called "LA's Awsome Cleaner?  Looks like beer or used beer in the bottle.  If you know what I mean?

Buck a spray bottle and less for a larger refill.

Makes 409 look like water.  And cheap. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi there,

Ammonia. Put the forman in a plastic garbage bag. pour ammonia on top of the grates only, close the grill. tie the bag up. the fumes are what will get the grease off.

I know it stinks like hell but pour ammonia in the grates and leave in for a couple of hours or overnight. thats how i get the grease off the stove grates, oven grates, and the removable parts.

happy cleaning.


----------



## doctord1955 (Feb 21, 2013)

Be careful with the ammonia!  Simply green is way to go!


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 21, 2013)

I forgot about that Awsome cleaner at the Dollar Tree that Venture mentioned.  Does work like Simple Green!!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2013)

If all else fails, try a towel, 3-4 layers and soak with hot water.... lay between the plates, close, and let it steam.... hopefully it will loosen the grease....


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 22, 2013)

You can also heat it up and spray grapefruit juice while hot then wipe, repeat. The acid is supposed to break up the grease. Keep it hot and respray untill all the grease is gone.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 22, 2013)

Straight white vinegar sprayed on and left to sit a few minutes or so to get it working; baking soda paste and Dawn also makes a Grill Cleaner now. To get the smoker racks clean, I spray with Easy Off, put them in a big garbage bag and leave sit for 24 hours. The stuff comes right off by spraying with a garden hose. I haven't tried this in cold weather but it works great when it's warm - no scrubbing at all.


----------



## jgilb90414 (Feb 22, 2013)

You could try Grease Lightning, I've used it on restaurant equipment in the past and it cuts through grease pretty quickly.  Have also used it on my vehicles and boats with good results.


----------



## rabbithutch (Feb 23, 2013)

Howdy Fellow Smokers!

Thank you for all the helpful suggestions.  I went with Simple Green and it worked great.  I had tried previously with Dawn dishwashing liquid concentrate but it would not get it done.

FWIW, I was not having trouble cleaning the cooking plates.  The old griddle/frypan was a Hamilton Beach model.  It had wind up timer but no temperature controls.  Over the years, grease had seeped into and under the plastic parts and around the hinges and even some down into the area where the heating elements are.  Although it was given a periodic cleaning, I never bothered to get it spanking clean until now - because we are giving it to a friend. (Isn't that how *you *always do it?)  I disassembled the unit and got into and under all the parts that grease had seeped under.  When I finished with it, it wasn't as clean as the day we bought it but it was probably cleaner than most restaurant grills in the country.  :sausage::sausage:

We bought a Cuisinart 4n1 Griddler at a terrific discount and will replace the HB grill with it.  I'll post a review after we've used it for awhile.  This one has a temperature controller and can function as a pannini press

Again, thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## john mariner (Dec 31, 2019)

I think you can find a spray degreaaser in any of your nearest car tools stores or garage , I use both spray degreaser and liquid degreaser in such situations not too much but equivalent amount .I am using Rx degreaser right now .
-------------------
RX Marine was established in 1996 in Mumbai, India; as chemical manufacturing company catering exclusively to the needs of the marine industry. In a short span of 12 years the company has established itself as one of the leading wholesale suppliers of a wide range of chemicals for - Marine industry internationally - and other local industires and plants. Our client list bears testimony to this. The RXSOL policy has its foundations on two pillars of strength - a continuous investment in research and development to deliver premium quality products and a commitment to service.

-------------------
 *Degreaser *


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 31, 2019)

Very old post , but Super Clean is the best I have ever found. 
Wal-Mart


----------



## Stingh2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Definitely go with the Simple Green. I use it at work on heavy gear oil. Let it sit a bit and then wipe it off.


----------

